# Willard Bay Ice Fishing?



## cornstar (Jan 16, 2008)

Is there anywhere to fish on Willard Bay this year through the ice that is safe and deep enough?

I remember fishing off the docks in the distant past for Crappie but went there last week and found out it is only 2-3 feet deep now under the ice so much for that. I am looking for a spot to hit on the way home from getting snowed and blown off Pineview and Mantua on days where it is still sunny and warm in the valley. Kind of like what happened to me today and also last week-nice on this side of the mountain and poopy on the other side.

The fishing was good at Willard this spring and early summer off the west and south dikes for me and on my pontoon so where would the fish be now? The way I see it there are still lots of big fish in there and the low water should make them concentrated together and great fishing if you find them.


----------

